# Want dark art



## tripguitar (Oct 29, 2013)

is there some visual art out there that might instill a feeling of fear or tension or paranoia or overwhelming anxiety or something along those lines?

ive been wanting some "dark art" for my house and i just have no clue where to start as i've never delved into the world of visual art before.

creatures are cool as long as it doesnt look like a "magic: the gathering" card... environments/landscapes are awesome. abstract stuff might be cool too though i dont know how well the vibes would translate...

i dunno. just looking for suggestions!


----------



## TheSeventhHead (Oct 29, 2013)

Some of Salvador Dali's more obscure and less popular art work definitely stirs up some of said emotions. For instance...






Edit: For some reason I can't figure out the image embedding, but here's the link http://www.cvltnation.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/ml00122.jpg

Edit 2: Also, if you browse through DeviantArt, they have a sorting method in their advanced search area where you can just pick key words like "dark" or "macabre" or whatever and browse through the best of some of the dark art on the web, and you can order well done prints. I've gotten a few excellent prints from DeviantARt.


----------



## ihunda (Oct 29, 2013)

^ Embedded.


----------



## Vostre Roy (Oct 29, 2013)

Here's something I draw some years ago. I've done poster of it at some point for my appartment and rehearsal rooms


----------



## mikernaut (Oct 29, 2013)

Zdzislaw Beksinski does some pretty great stuff-

https://www.google.com/search?q=beksinski&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=hwRwUtCyMsOCyQHQs4H4Cw&sqi=2&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1621&bih=979&dpr=0.9


----------



## mikernaut (Oct 29, 2013)

Others to check out- Michael Hussar, Odd Nerdrum, Dave McKean and probably obvious.. HR Giger


----------



## MetalDaze (Oct 29, 2013)

The Dark Arts of Sam Shearon


----------



## shaynedepugh (Oct 30, 2013)

Just get some Goya.


----------



## tripguitar (Oct 30, 2013)

thanks guys!! these are pretty much exactly what i was looking for!


----------



## Vinchester (Nov 1, 2013)

This guy makes some good surreal stuff.
060713 by bradwright on deviantART


----------



## Basti (Nov 1, 2013)

I was gonna suggest Zdzislaw Beksinski as well...HR Giger springs to mind


----------

